# Need help? Fill out your location!



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just a thought, but i have read several threads from members needing help with one thing or another, but they give no clue as to their location, just seems to me they might have a member close to them that would go give a look see at their problem, an try to help them out of a bind, just a thought.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed: .....Dayton, Tx here


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats why it is important to fill in your sig and location. that way you can give help to others and receive help for your equipment. I know that my location has helped a few people.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Perryville, Arkansas GO HOGS!!!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

winnsboro louisiana


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I live way down yonder in the Heart of Dixie


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lindale tx in house . but if someone needs help anywhere in east tx .


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well i noticed all responces are coming from S/Ms with locations already listed(not saying thats not a good thing, good to know some are looking)but i was hopeing this would reach some of the newbies an encourage them to either post or fill out sig, maybe some of you guys will help spread the word when replying to need help posts from members with no location listed,


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> thats why it is important to fill in your sig and location. that way you can give help to others and receive help for your equipment. I know that my location has helped a few people.




I'm one of those people. He helped me out with my clutch springs when I started to mod my bike. :rockn:


----------

